# Craftsman Tractor Snow Thrower Attachment Problems



## dunginhawk

Good morning. First time poster here.. Luckily havent really needed help until now.

SO i have a 2 year old craftman Y450 (i think) model lawn tractor with the 42 inch 2 stage snow thrower attachment.

If it having major issues. ALl could be related, could be more than 1 thing.

1. Burning smell from main thrower belt under heavy load.
2. Throw distance is terrible. 
3. Bogs down terribly. Chute does clog some, then works itself free after a bit.
4. Cant do any more than a few inches without super super slow speeds.

Now ill preface this by saying i am NOT a mechanically inclined guy for engines or this type of stuff. Im technical by nature 

The tension pulley on the right side is pulled as far as it will go. Although it does not seem to apply a whole lot of tension when i engage the PTO. seems much too easy to engage. 

Given all of this, what might be some suggestions as to fixes? I can do the work, or hire it done, but With so much going on here, I just cant adequately diagnose it.

WOuld appreciate some help from the brilliant folks on this forum.
Thank you


----------



## motorhead64

You may have a bearing in one of your pull sheaves that has seized. The pulley would not turn but the belt would, and it would be skidding on the frozen pulley. It would affect the performance of the blower, and the friction would result in the burning smell you are experiencing. You could check this by removing the belt, and making sure that you can spin all your pulleys freely. MH


----------



## dunginhawk

You are talking to a un-intelligent person with regards to pull sheaves haha.
I assume its somewhere between the bolt that holds the pulley on, and the pulley itself, or inside of it? but if i can turn the pulleys and they move freely, that would not be it?

If i had to guess, im saying somehow im not getting enough tension on my PTO when its engaged. its just as easy as moving the bar over, not much tension. that would also allow the belt to slip too right?

But it seems as if the tensioner is pulled out as far as it will go for the pin i place in it.
thanks ill check that


----------



## motorhead64

If your tension is not suitable when you engage your pto handle, that also will affect your performance and cause the belt to slip and burn. Maybe your belt has stretched with use and needs to be replaced. MH


----------



## dunginhawk

motorhead64 said:


> If your tension is not suitable when you engage your pto handle, that also will affect your performance and cause the belt to slip and burn. Maybe your belt has stretched with use and needs to be replaced. MH


Ive only used it 2 winters. I certainly know its possible that it stretched, just not sure how i can tell.
Guess i could always go buy another one and check.


----------



## scipper77

A sheave is a pulley for all practical purposes. He is saying a pulley might be locked up and the belt is dragging over the frozen pulley.


----------



## dunginhawk

i will check that out , absolutely. I just found one of the potential problems. the belt on one side was outside of the keeper arm. but it went back in REALLY easy, so i do think perhaps the belt has been stretched (heat from the slippage?). 
ive heard of people putting rubber bars in the blower piece to keep from snow building up in there. I dont think thats my issue, seems there is only like a 1/4 inch gap in there.
thoughts?


----------



## motorhead64

I think you are referring to an "impeller kit" which closes the gaps between the impeller fan blades and the blower housing. Your bad performance seems more related to your belt issues. MH


----------



## dunginhawk

without knowing too much, as ive stated i think you are right there motorhead. I think ill run out and get a new belt.

should there be more tension when i engage the pto? or as long as it engages, who cares?

EDIT - can i only get the belts for this thing from sears? or would another place sell a like belt?


----------



## motorhead64

The PTO when engaged should take up all the slack in the belt. The belt may be available elsewhere. If you have your owner's manual for the snoblower attachment, it should give you a part number for the belt. Or, the part number may be etched right on the belt itself. If you google that part number ie. "Sears snowblower belt 143-221-000" or the like, if there are aftermarket replacements they will pop up. Some will only use original equipment stuff to avoid bad fits. I have gambled and won...and also gambled and lost. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Being two years old I'd assume you have an electric PTO. Is yours electric or do you actually pull a lever to tension the belt ??
Need the model # of the tractor to "see" which you have.

You said you had a tensioner so I'm going with electric PTO. The tensioner should keep the belt tight at all times. The tensioner should be more to the middle of it's travel at rest. If you're checking it and it's near the end of it's travel or against a stop the belt is either the wrong size, something mechanical broke and is out of position or the belt is stretched beyond it's useable limits.

The clearance modification might be a nice addition but first we need to get the blower spinning at the correct speed under load. If the belts slipping then adding those rubber paddles to tighten up the clearance inside the impeller housing isn't going to help, it would only load and bog down worse.


----------



## dunginhawk

ok. just replaced the belt. went on easy enough. and adjusted the chain to have the proper setup (according to the manual). now the auger runs without the PTO even being engaged, and the belt above that one seems to rubbing and burning.
more trouble than its worth


----------



## dunginhawk

should i let out the tensioner chain a bit? so that the Auger stops spinning they re - assess?
im just going by the manual. but i guess that tensioner chain is there for a reason.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

_*"now the auger runs without the PTO even being engaged"
*_Ok, if that happened you have a manual PTO that needs to be tensioned to get the power to the blower.

What is the model number of the tractor ?? The one you'd use to order parts.

The belt above ??? Are you talking about the belt that drives the transmission ?? Have you checked to see it's on all the pulleys correctly and that you don't have a bearing in an idler that has seized and the belt is sliding on it instead of it turning ??

Any chance you can post some photos of the belts ??


----------



## dunginhawk

so here goes.
I havent checked the pulleys. because when it was tensioned oddly (im guessing) everything was running, and blowing snow (then the blower belt came off)

so.

1, I replaced the belt with B111 (a very commmon belt used by a TON of people when the sears one breaks)
2. Model of tractor is a YT4000. 
3. So after i put on the new belt, set the tensioner where the manual says to set it. It automatically engaged the auger/blower without engaging the PTO.
4. I think there was a misaligned belt on the main tractor unit, because it smoked and melted some. so that happened.
5. I believe craftsman gives a spare belt (it looked identical). so i replaced the burnt one with the spare (im hoping its right).
6. With the unit now with new belts, and on the correct paths (as far as I can see) now the main flywheel from the engine is spinning and the upper belt (not the thrower belt) is just spinning on that wheel and not engaging. Its a bit floppy, and not taught.

So thats where I am currently. Its possible that the new belt is not the right size, although it looks like it. I will say , it operated ok (just bogged down under heavy load) with the belt missing one of its guides (the belt connected to engine flywheel).

I will try to get some pictures here soon.
any ideas?

EDIT - it seems as if when i engage the PTO now with the belts correct (i think) that it isnt putting enough tension on the belt to engage the wheel. There is no way to modify the PTO cable though.


----------



## dunginhawk

ok. the belt i just put on is either 1 inch shorter, or 1 inch longer than the one that was on there. i have to assume its longer, since the flywheel is spinning.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Craftsman YT 4000 46 inch 24 hp Yard Tractor Model *28857

*If you walk into a Sears store and ask for a YT4000 you will get one. If you walk into Sears service dept or any other place to get parts they are going to ask you for the model number. It should be on the tractor on an adhesive ID plate.

Where to Find the Model and Serial Number on a Sears Craftsman Riding Mower or Tractor


----------



## dunginhawk

Sorry i didnt know or post the model number. i figured the YT4000 would be sufficient.
either way. i guess ill try another main belt and see if that helps. hope and pray


----------



## dunginhawk

So... Today i went to napa, got another 1/2" x 55" v belt for the tractor. went on without a hitch and is tight and seems perfect. Its routed properly according the manual. I triple checked .
just so you know, the Last belt was outside of one of the keeper arms and has worked fine for 2 years.

So with the new belt for the auger, and the new main belt, all should be good, since its run properly.

BUT

the auger spins without the PTO being engaged. i dont get it. 56" extra belt (i found out they include a 56" along with the standard 55" on sale) was too loose and would never engage the pulley/fly wheel, but the 55" engaged it all the time. just very confused.

the tensioner was set as per the manual. I will try to let that out a bit and see what happens. but because the auger turning killed my battery during start up,i need to let it charge.

any thoughts?
thank you


----------



## dunginhawk

UPDATE. so i took her out in this condition. Threw snow further and better than she EVER has before. Obviously i didnt need to engage the PTO and it ran non stop, which is a safety concern of course, and i hope to remedy it once and for all but it worked amazingly well.
Tight belts, routed right, but PTO on all the time.
I did throw the belt once in about 14 inches of hard packed snow, but it was my fault too, i didnt ease in to it. And with this model it seems to be a VERY common issue.

So, any assistance in getting the PTO engagement issue fixed and I should be good  thanks so far gents.


----------



## dunginhawk

was just out in just a couple inches of fluffy snow and the new Auger belt snapped.
wish I could take this thing back


----------

